# Samsung 840 EVO 120GB, Benchmark with the new Firmware EXT0BB0Q (before and after)



## RodoGodo19 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, i just updated my 840 EVO 120GB to the latest firmware right now and i did a Benchmark with it software and the results is just awesome!.
Note: I have the RAPID MODE Enabled and i did a Performance Optimization, also i have OS Optimization: Maximum Reliability.

*Before*







*After*


----------



## prmax (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you use the Magician software or the bootable ISO to flash?


----------

